# Tasty Canned Asparagus



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Needed an easy, healthy side to add to my lunch today, so I cooked some canned asparagus spears at 425 degrees in a shallow baking pan for about 25 minutes. They shrunk up and blackened a bit. I sprinkled with a little garlic salt, and WOW! That's pretty good. Kind of reminds me of grilled asparagus that I do in the summer. I'm having this with a small salad and a toasted peanut butter & cheese (WW cheese) sandwich. WisconsinAnn has gotten me hooked on those. I never knew peanut butter and cheese was such a good combination.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good.
Last night I wanted a snack so I cut up an eggplant in thin slices and baked for about 25 min. at 400 degrees.( I sprayed the pan and eggplant with pam) I sprinked with a bit of salt. It was quite good.


----------

